# What color?



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

Both parents are blue bar.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks Indigo on blue to me but Indigo is dominant so one of the parents you would think would look similar. Do you have pics of the parents?

Could be recessive opal if both the parents are in fact blue bar, Was there any chance of another cock jumping the hen?


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

No pics of the parents,this pigeon is not born at home.
But the parents are blue bar,only blue bar.
They produce always blue bar and sometime this color.
It's not indigo.I've got 6 squabs with this cock and all are blue bar or blue check,no one squab with this color.

Recessive opal give red bar?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

May be a Reduced blue bar or Indigo on blue bar


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

It can't be reduced because it's a cock and reduced is sex-linked.And his mother is blue not reduced.
And indigo is dominant and both parents aren't indigo.....and no one of his squabs are indigo....all are wild-type in bar or check pattern.

May be recessive opal but I don't know this gene.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Rec opal can give a variety of bar colour. Bronze is common, I suspect this is a rich bronze making the bird look red barred. It is an almost perfect ash red mimic which would usually be created by **** indigo but as you say, That is not possible here.

Is he paired to a check hen is he?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

jabadao said:


> It can't be reduced because it's a cock and reduced is sex-linked.And his mother is blue not reduced.
> And indigo is dominant and both parents aren't indigo.....and no one of his squabs are indigo....all are wild-type in bar or check pattern.
> 
> May be recessive opal but I don't know this gene.



Yeah both parents would have to be reduced to produce a reduced cock. It has to be a non sex linked recessive gene IMO.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like recessive opal to me. Based not only on bar color but the fading/whitening of the flight/tail.

_Is there even recessive bronzes?_


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks to be recessive opal to me too .


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

AZCorbin said:


> Looks like recessive opal to me. Based not only on bar color but the fading/whitening of the flight/tail.
> 
> _*Is there even recessive bronzes*?_


I think you misunderstood my post.
No there is not any recessive bronze that I know of, I was not suggesting this bird was bronze, I was stating that a bronze look in the bars is common with opals. I thought Indigo or rec opal from the beginning, The parentage has ruled out Indigo which leaves one thing, Rec opal. Often rec opal and dom opal give bronze bars. This is why I was talking about the bird being rec opal with the opal effect causing such a rich bronzed bar that in this case it looks red.


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Rec opal can give a variety of bar colour. Bronze is common, I suspect this is a rich bronze making the bird look red barred. It is an almost perfect ash red mimic which would usually be created by **** indigo but as you say, That is not possible here.
> 
> Is he paired to a check hen is he?


Yes,the hen is blue dark check.


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

AZCorbin said:


> Looks like recessive opal to me. Based not only on bar color but the fading/whitening of the flight/tail.
> 
> _Is there even recessive bronzes?_


Yes,the flight is washed-out,not métallic as in Indigo.


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I think you misunderstood my post.
> No there is not any recessive bronze that I know of, I was not suggesting this bird was bronze, I was stating that a bronze look in the bars is common with opals. I thought Indigo or rec opal from the beginning, The parentage has ruled out Indigo which leaves one thing, Rec opal. Often rec opal and dom opal give bronze bars. This is why I was talking about the bird being rec opal with the opal effect causing such a rich bronzed bar that in this case it looks red.


There is no bronze in his squabs.He's not dirty...only blue bar or check.He will mate with a daughter next year.

Thank you my friends for the answers.


----------

